

Women of Color in Tech: How do we encourage them? - genjuice
http://tcrn.ch/hTN8le

======
peng
This is an incredibly awkward title. And they're wondering why more women
aren't in our industry?

~~~
xbryanx
Which part is awkward? Not challenging, just curious.

~~~
patio11
There exists a spectrum of opinion on whether "we" as a discursive device
meaning "us white and Asian guys, you know, the tech industry" is a win in
this circumstance. Ditto on the appropriateness and efficacy of describing
black/Hispanic female participation in tech as a function of "our" actions. (A
sketch of the argument: every story purportedly written about black women on
Techcrunch is really written about white men.)

------
chegra
"Never quit the problem, but don’t worry about quitting the product. Some
entrepreneurs are afraid of pivoting if something isn’t working. It becomes
more about protecting their own egos and being portrayed as quitters, than
about solving the problem. Focus on the problem you’re solving and everything
will fall into place." - Brilliant

------
fleitz
Not sure, my cofounder is a bit of a fashionista so she's always wearing
something colorful. I do my part to encourage her by dying my hair blue and
not wearing so many ugly conference T-shirts.

